
Cell service outage spike in US - framebit
https://downdetector.com/
======
g_sch
Does the cell network have a single point of failure which could explain these
concurrent outages across carriers? I have a (somewhat crude) mental model of
how the internet works, so if this were a nationwide internet outage I would
at least have an inkling of whether it was an accidental misconfiguration, bad
actor launching an attack, etc. I have no such model for the cell network!

------
theodric
Tinfoil hat theory: government trying to disrupt protests by breaking down
communications and disrupting live streams

~~~
0xdeadb00f
I think that's definitely not impossible

------
joecool1029
Its a fiber cut on zayo, fuckin heyyyy-yo:
[https://tranzact.zayo.com/#!/networkStatus](https://tranzact.zayo.com/#!/networkStatus)

------
geoelectric
The DDOS on the Anonymous twitter might be relevant given timing. All happened
around an hour ago.

[https://twitter.com/YourAnonCentral/status/12726345485771653...](https://twitter.com/YourAnonCentral/status/1272634548577165315)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23533311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23533311)

------
bradleypowers
It appears to be only T-Mobile that is down presently
([https://twitter.com/NevilleRay/status/1272624569707184128](https://twitter.com/NevilleRay/status/1272624569707184128)),
likely that those making calls to T-Mobile phones are representing outages on
their networks.

------
blhack
Yeah this is something. They all seem to have started at the same time.

------
ADent
Just got one of those annoying alerts on my phone. Saying “Loccal cell phone
carriers are experiencing outages” and an alternative number for 9-1-1 calls.

------
framebit
As of right now looks like AT&T, Verizon, T-Mobile, Sprint, and many others.

